# [Wet Thumb Forum]-quick CO2 tank and reg. question



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

about how much higher does the regulator sit above the highest point of a CO2 tank? i'm looking at a tank but the guy said it's about 26 to 27" tall and that won't give me a ton of space under my stand, but still a few inches, so can anyone tell me how much extra space i may need? i know not all regulators are the same, but in general... also, can they just be turned sideways so the gauges are horizontal? also, is about $65 (including S&H) a decent price for a 15 pound tank? thanks in advance

JP


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

about how much higher does the regulator sit above the highest point of a CO2 tank? i'm looking at a tank but the guy said it's about 26 to 27" tall and that won't give me a ton of space under my stand, but still a few inches, so can anyone tell me how much extra space i may need? i know not all regulators are the same, but in general... also, can they just be turned sideways so the gauges are horizontal? also, is about $65 (including S&H) a decent price for a 15 pound tank? thanks in advance

JP


----------



## Slow Lorris (Feb 3, 2003)

On my tank the handle to open the tank valve is the highest thing. The regulator sticks off to the side or on front, depending on how its built. You can pretty much rotate a vertical tank any way you want to get the gauges to line up as you like, if that's what you mean by sideways. Of course you never want to angle a CO2 tank or lay it on its side.

$65 sounds like a good price if the tank is new and steel. If it's aluminum that's an excellent price.

Good luck with your new set-up!

SL


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Same here. The on/off knob is the highest part of my tank. And that's not a bad price at all for a tank. Share the info with us so others can get a cheap tank.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God!

This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

Whack Iraq NOW! Another knuckle dragging Neanderthal for war!


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

EBAY!







it's steel, says it was just hydro tested in 2002, but used. do you think i can get a new aluminum or steel tank for about the same price elsewhere? it's going for about 45 but S&H will be 20. are there decent places where people cna normally get tanks? paying for S&H is sorta expensive, and i have a feeling that if i could find it locally it would be less of a burdon on my thin, thin, wallet. i think some people said... a brewery? i'm assuming for beer... and something about fire extinguishers i think? and, would aluminum be better than steel? if so, why? only because it's lighter, or because it doesn't turn into a rust bucket? oooo... i think i just answered my own question. sitting under my aquarium is probably going to be the wettest spot in the house!







anyway, do people usually buy tanks online or locally?

PS also on ebay, from "beveragefactory" a 20 gallon aluminum draft beer CO2 tank for 117 with shipping i think. does this seem to be about the going rate or do you think i can find some better deals?

PPS i was checking on the height of the guages and stuff because i have about 29" under my stand and if the regulator and everything stood above the top of a 27.5" tank then i'd be screwed







so i wanted to make sure i could fit in necessary fittings.

[This message was edited by jpmtotoro on Thu February 20 2003 at 11:03 PM.]


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

In general, that's too tall. You would have to attach your regulator and measure the exact amount that it protrudes above the tank. I too have a 29 inch clearance, and I have to use a 5 pound cylinder, because the next size tank is too tall by 1/2 inch, with the regulator attached. My regulator protrudes about 1 1/2 inches above the tank handle.

I recommend shopping around locally for the CO2 cylinder. The important thing here is CO2, and not the cylinder. Most suppliers do not fill the cylinder, they swap your empty for a full one. Some people are lucky, and live close to a true re-filling station, but most do not, so establish your source of CO2 before you buy a cylinder. There is no advantage between the steel and aluminum cylinders for our application, and I have gotten and used both. When you buy the cylinder locally, it will be full of CO2. The one you are getting from ebay will be empty. That, and the shipping are expenses you should add into the purchase price.


----------



## Slow Lorris (Feb 3, 2003)

I shopped locally and found a bunch of places under "Gas" in the yellow pages and under "Fire Extinguishers" as well. I ended up buying a 5# tank from a fire extinguisher company and paid only $35 for a full tank. I saw local prices for 15# tanks at around $55 dollars if I'm remembering correctly. I agree its better to buy locally from a place where you can get the refills.

SL


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

gsmollin, thanks for the info about the swapping, you're right, i'd be pissed if they took my shiny new aluminum tank! i guess i should find a source first. yellow pages here i come! and SL, thanks for the pricing info, you just encouraged me to look a bit harder. ok so gsmollin's regulator, etc, does sit above the tank by a few inches... but SL you said yours doesn't? could you tell me which one you have so i can take a look at it? hopefully i will be able to get a larger tank, but i guess before i can do too much i need to find a local supplier and figure out which regulator and setup i will be using so i know what height tank i can buy. thanks again!

JP


----------



## Slow Lorris (Feb 3, 2003)

I have the Aqualine Buschke (now AquaMedic) regulator. Since I wanted to make my own reactor, I bought it by itself at customaquatics.com, but it's also available for sale on this site as part of various packages that include tubing, bubble counter, and reactor/diffuser.

Shopping around does pay off. In my city I found dramatic price differences between welding shops, medical gas suppliers, and fire extinguisher shops.

SL


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Mine is exactly 2" taller than the shutoff valve 'on' the tank. The out-pressure regulator is whats higher than the tank.

You could always turn it like James Hoftiezer did.









His regulator is slightly turned. However, thats still not gonna cut off much height.









~D

----------------------------
~Life is but a moment with the fish~
*Read my profile for tank Specs!*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I kinda preach about fire extinguisher places. I think they are the cheapest and most flexible.

Keep in mind that you'll have to pay $15-20 to have tank tank filled after it is shipped.

My tank is a 22" high 10lb steel tank bought used and already filled with a new CO2 valve for $52.50. I then sanded it, painted it with rustoleum and bummed a new CO2 sticker. 
They would have 'made' me almost any size(5-20lb) for the same price.

I'm not sure what size your aquarium is but a 10lb will last about a year on a 55g (someone confirm please). Another alternative (available only at extinguisher shops







) are the non-standard tanks they use for extinguisher systems. I was offered a short, squat 15lb, i just chose to go with a standard size tank considering the floor space it would take up.

Steel isn't an issue. These tanks are made to last decades and the valves are brass. I painted mine just to clean it up.

Keep in mind that you'll be moving stuff around. You don't want to have to shoe horn everything in everything a hose kinks or you need to check a guage.

P.S> If you're planning on flooding the stand (yeah, I've done it







) invest in the big rubbermaid/sterlite containers for under beds or wrapping paper. Get the right size and you can just insert it into the stand to catch any drips or leaks.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

P.S> You can turn the guages without much of an issue, but PLEASE (not to insult anyone) KEEP THE TANK VERTICAL.

Again its common sense to many of us but lots of people think of tanks just being gas and well ... its gas in there ..... right??? In a CO2 tank the gas is stored compressed as a liquid which will come out as a liquid if the tank is turned on its side. Very bad mojo.

Its best to buy the size of the tank that best suits your stand regardless of capacity or find a spot outside the stand to put it. [Ever seen a tank cozy.] 
Its better to go for an extra fill every 6-9 months than compromise ourselves into an accident.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

ya i know it's compressed into a liquid (but someone else reading this may have just learned something) my friends and i always have fun shooting each other with the dust air stuff for computers while the can is upside down. right on the neck too! yeesh! ya, real funny, huh?







i will check a fire extinguisher place first i think, it looks like there are some only a few miles away from me. i'll probably just aim for a 10 or 15 pound tank... the reason i'm looking for the largest i can fit is because my 50 gallon is sitting next to a 65 gallon that i will eventually set up as sort of a vivarium, but i may end up adding CO2 to that as well in the future, but the stand height is the same size as my 50 and i didn't feel like getting multiple tanks of CO2. i'll just aim for in the low 20 something inch range. you're right, i don't want to be using a shoe horn. thanks again for all your help, this info should help me start looking for the correct stuff to start, but rest assured, i WILL be back with more stupid questions after i get into this a little more. thanks again

JP

PS i know robert has a nice little section of a bunch of nice tanks, anyone think of making a photo album of algae infested tanks with our handles under them? might give everyone a little laugh and remind us that we all screw up sometimes. i'd be more than happy to post the first, nasty, algae infested tank!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

A) Questions are only stupid when you fail to ask them and now have $500 in dead fish with 100g of green water all over the floor soaking into the $3000 carpet and shorting out $2000 computer plugged into the power strip sitting on the floor where you dropped that check valve you were going to ask about.

B) Algae ??? What's that? Never heard of it or seen it? Is it a plant I can order? Does it grow well?























Everybody has to a question for the first time...Its called learning. The only advantage people teaching have..... is having asked the same question sooner.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Yup, Jim, algae is similar to plants. I have some I can sell you. Its a little expensive, but since you're a moderator, I'll get it for you wholesale! It grows real well. I guarantee it, if you follow my directions you too can have an algae infested tank full of pond scum.


----------

